# Curious about what having a belly feels like.



## Mekka

HI!!!! I have wanted to have a baby since I was a little girl. I am 20 now and I know that it is still to early for me to have a baby. I have the greatest curiosity of what it would feel like to have a belly. I have tried an empathy belly before and it didn't help because it is an outside belly. I want to know what it is like to have a pregnant belly. What does it feel like to have a child growing inside you? How does it feel to have a larger belly? Those type of things. I am hoping that once I finish college and get a job that I can finally feel the miracle of life for myself.


----------



## JaniceT

It's hard to describe. Took us a few years of trying before getting pregnant. Before that, I used to imagine how it was like to have a bump. Little did I realize how different it was in reality compared to imagination. The feelings of pregnancy has a lot to do with the symptoms such as nausea, hormonal changes, painful boobies, vomiting for some, backaches, swelling of hands and feet. The heaviness and size of bump doesn't really come into the spotlight until the 3rd Tri. It may sound so terrible BUT all is made up for it with just a kick from baby. Baby's movement makes everything worthwhile :)

Give yourself time and when you've got your career and finances in place, then it'll be a lot less stress when you have a baby with your other half.


----------



## megan09

I find bump uncomfortable and im 25 weeks on saturday. Its lovely to feel kicks, but it is surprising to how odd it feels. Especially when I am trying to sleep, I start to drift off and the kicking starts up lol x


----------



## storm4mozza

well personally for me, being pregnant feels like the most natural, amazing thing in the world, its a very emotional time for me and OH also, i wanted one when i was a little younger than i am now but im happy i waited until i was this age if im being honest, when i knew i was ready properly.

though knocking my big fat belly into every table, and people knocking into him actually irritates me, and the fact that i can no longer turn around in bed without the help of my OH lol =) 

hope you get the opportunity to discover and experience all the joys of pregnancy when your ready x


----------



## tabitha561

The joy of feeling your child move inside you is one of the most amazing things in the world. If your one of the unlucky ones like I was, I had morning sickness from week 5 to week 15. It is all worth while seeing your little child on ultrasound growing inside of your :):):). I have a small bump and my ankles already get swollen if I walk around a lot. Then when I found out that it was a little girl it was the best experience in my life. Pregnancy is no easy cake walk but it is very worth it in the end.


----------



## Sweet_Mama

It's lovely, and then again, it's not, lol.

Today I could not bend straight over while sitting to tie my shoe. I had to do this strange tilt to the side thing (yes, I'm that big at 17 weeks-hey, 7 babies will do that to ya) in order to get to my shoe comfortable. Oh, and not seeing my Hoo-Ha (or whatever you call yours) is always disconcerting to me. On the fun side, I love the roundness of me right now. My belly is still cute and the belly bean is becoming quite wiggly. LOVE IT.


----------



## hanelei

For the most part, having a big round stomach feels heavy, uncomfortable and awkward a lot of the time, and sometimes painful, and I'm only 25 weeks, so it will no doubt get a lot worse! It will all be worthwhile in the end I'm sure, but I can't say it's something I'm enjoying from a physical perspective.


----------



## brittanyland

Hmm it's a bit hard to describe. 

For me, it feels like my skin has been stretched really tight around a basketball. And inside that basketball is a little tiny person.

My belly is hard to the touch and it's weird to lose the squishyness that comes naturally with the skin on a belly. 

I find it strange to not be able to see my nether regions in the shower too. And you literally cannot. It's not like you can just pick the belly up or something. lol.

As far as actually having a baby IN the hard mass and stretched skin....I'm not sure words can describe it. I think every LO is different. For me personally, it feels like she does the worm in there when she stretches and occasionally I can feel a foot poke up against my skin. It's a surreal experience for sure.

It feels exactly like I thought it would and completely opposite, all at the same time. lol.


----------



## miss cakes

at first you dont really feel anything but once you get big you feel a kind of heaviness or fullness and feeling the baby move is amazing the kicks feel the same as when you poke your belly from the outside really and when you get really big the baby often gives you a good boot in the ribs which can get a bit sore! the strangest sensation is not when they are kicking but when they are just shifting about its like an odd tugging lol x


----------



## Mekka

Thank you everyone for posting. I am even more excited to be expecting now. I hope everyone has a saffe pregnancy and an easy delievery!!!


----------



## PeanutBean

It is hard to explain. The bump is cumbersome. It has to be held when rolling o Ervin bed, which takes about 20 minutes, and supported when lying down. The physical presence of the weight is kind of how you would imagine it, the difference compared with a pretend bump being the weight pulls on the ligaments inside if not properly supported. Feeling movements mostly makes me nauseous like travel sickness and sometimes tickles. It's kind of wonderful all the same. But pregnancy is much more then the bump and movements. There are sooo many other aches and pains and weird changes in the body, it's all encompassing. I'm not great at being pregnant but having babies is the best thing in the world.


----------



## Mekka

Thank you!!! That was a great description. I've read all about pregnancy but that can only take you so far. I am trying to hear about from other women.


----------



## Paxton

Honestly? Uncomfortable. A bit awkward.

When it's big, you aren't used to it being big... I've had a few occasions where I went to open the fridge and hit my bump with the door because it's difficult to judge the distance 

When it's growing and getting bigger, I find it painful because of how quickly it grows - sort of like, if you workout, that feeling you get while your muscles pull apart and then grow back bigger. Hurrrts.


----------

